# Name this part



## crewguy498 (Sep 21, 2018)

I live on an old dairy farm. The other day I was clearing some weeds With the box blade and unearthed 2 of these things. The metal is stainless and the piece is about 22” long by about 4” at it’s widest


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Crew guy, while someone does an internet search for the answer, I just wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------

